# Topeka man killed in tree trimming accident



## stihlruns (Jun 21, 2019)

This story was just posted on the local news. Be careful out there.

https://www.wibw.com/content/news/T...-accident-Sheriffs-Office-says-511575022.html


----------



## Dub11 (Jun 27, 2019)

stihlruns said:


> This story was just posted on the local news. Be careful out there.
> 
> https://www.wibw.com/content/news/T...-accident-Sheriffs-Office-says-511575022.html



From what I heard he was a ground guy picking up branches and the guy in the bucket cut a big one and it fell right on him.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 29, 2019)

I can not help but think that when you work with people your in their trust. When working with a crew it is a team effort with every one watching over each other. In most cases there is no room for error. Thanks


----------

